# GDDR5?? What does this mean?



## demonikal

I've been looking at video cards that have the crossfire technology, but some of them say GDDR5. My PC uses DDR3 memory. Is GDDR5 a new type of memory? Sorry, I know nothing of graphics cards. As long as I had enough additional memory to support the amount of memory required by two crossfire graphics cards, would GDDR5 be compatible with my mobo? I have 4GB of DDR3 now, but can upgrade to 16GB. (Specs below for compatibility issues).

Thanks!


----------



## Shane

Hi there,

GDDR5 memory on a Graphics card is totaly un-related to actual system memory,So it does not matter if your system has DDR2 or DDR3 memory,You can still use that Graphics card with GDDR5 memory. 

Btw dont upgrade to 16Gb...total overkill.


----------



## jd132

GDDR5 is newer, updated, and faster then an older GDDR3, so-on-n-so-forth


----------

